# CloudVPS Acquired by IT-Ernity



## DomainBop (Nov 11, 2014)

My favorite cloud provider sold...
 



> Fast-growing Dutch Internet and IT Service provider IT-Ernity has acquired leading Dutch cloud provider CloudVPS. This transaction will enable IT-Ernity to offer end-to-end solutions to all customers, covering public, private and hybrid clouds, networking and managed services....
> 
> IT-Ernity is one of the leading IT service providers in the Dutch market, offering a wide range of internet and hosting services to over 50,000 customers. Integration with CloudVPS will ensure continued innovation and expansion of the service portfolio and increased choice for customers....


full news release: http://www.it-ernity.nl/en/media/news/2014/November/50/it-ernity-adds-leading-public-cloud-services-acquires-cloudvps
 



> CloudVPS will become the public cloud division of the IT-Ernity group and will maintain its own brand.
> 
> No changes are planned to the team structure except that plans to hire additional people for the support desk and to set up an account management team will be accelerated...
> 
> There are also no plans to change any of our terms of business or to change any prices


more: http://www.cloudvps.com/blog/cloudvps-acquired-by-dutch-provider-it-ernity/

edited to add: CloudVPS is the 14th company the private equity funded IT-Ernity has acquired in the past 6 years.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 11, 2014)

European EIG?


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 11, 2014)

Francisco said:


> European EIG?


The only similarity between IT-Ernity and EIG is they're both holding companies that acquire hosting/Internet related providers.  Service quality tends to stay the same or improve after IT-Ernity acquires a company and the staff of acquired companies usually keep their jobs. If you want the European EIG equivalent you need to look at Host Europe Group who operate similarly to EIG


----------



## Serveo (Nov 12, 2014)

Interesting to see, back in the beginning this business changed owner a couple of times. After their rebrand in CloudVPS they have bee growing steady.


----------

